# Finally! Slingshot hunting allowed in Virginia!



## Bubba73 (May 2, 2016)

We can now hunt wild birds and animals, with the exception of deer, bear, and turkey of course, in Virginia.

http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp604.exe?161+ful+CHAP0486+hil


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is good news!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go Virginia!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't hunt myself, But I am all for the freedom of an individual to exercise their right to do so. Congratulations.

Write in Colin Powell.


----------

